# Forum confuses IE9 "Back" list



## porges (Feb 28, 2001)

With Internet Explorer 9, the forum is consistently putting the urls for ads in the "Back" button list, meaning that it takes me 3 or 4 clicks on the Back button to go back one page. I've attached an image with what the list looks like.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

That's because the forum displays the ads as their own pages that you click through. You can pay for a "membership" which disables the ads, or use an ad blocker.


----------



## pteronaut (Dec 26, 2009)

Still, 'frames' shouldn't appear in the history.


----------



## porges (Feb 28, 2001)

Yeah, it doesn't happen on either Firefox or Chrome, and I don't think it's always been like this either -- I've had my machine for over a year and just noticed it recently.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Yes, this only started happening very recently for me. If this is normal SOP, why is it only now starting to happen? It sounds like either a problem with latest upgrade of IE, or a problem with TCF.

I used to use the back button all the time, primarily to back out of a thread back to the User CP. This latest new behavior is kind of inconvenient.


----------



## Krosis (May 10, 2004)

It's happening with IE8 as well as on my Android phone's browser, which I guess is a Chrome derivative. Very irritating.


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

It's worse than annoying. Sometimes I get "Error not found" for the ads - which wouldn't be all that bad actually except that tends to make loading the page you want to see take a long time as the ads error out. Sometimes I have to close the browser and start again.

And yes, this is recent. I didn't have this problem a few months ago. And this is the only site where I've seen it happen.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Hey, today it's not doing this anymore. The back button now works correctly. :up: I hope it stays like this.


----------



## porges (Feb 28, 2001)

Also fixed for me.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Broken again.


----------

